# Peppermill parts



## Nick (Feb 6, 2008)

Does anyone know of a supplier for Peppermill parts other than CS,Rockler or Woodcraft?
Any info would be appreciated. Someone told me "Chefs Supply" company, but I am unable to locate them
Thank You!!
Nick


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 6, 2008)

I do, I do, I do!!!!

PM sent

The name of the company is Chef Specialties


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 6, 2008)

Packard Woodworks also sells PM parts.. but I think they are same as CSUSA.


----------



## smoky10 (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> I do, I do, I do!!!!
> 
> ...


Ed, I know its not often someone asks a question you can answer but you really need to calm down, you'll have a heart attack.[)]


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 6, 2008)

But, I was SO excited!!!

Real content.  According to Lou, I am up to almost 20 meaningful posts now.[][][][][]


----------

